# Lenovo X11 carbon 4th gen and freebsd 13.



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

I am trying to startx and get error

KLD i915kms.ko; depends on drmn -not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file:  /boot/modules/i915kms.ko -unsupported file type

any help?
Freebsd 13.0 
I am trying 13.1 now


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 24, 2022)

Sounds like the system is other than 13.1-RELEASE (or 13.1-STABLE). All ports/packages for 13 are build for 13.1.

graphics/drm-510-kmod/Makefile

```
IGNORE=         not supported on older than 13.1, no kernel support
```

What does `uname -a` return?


----------



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

FreeBSD mele.local 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Sound like the system is other than 13.1-RELEASE (or 13.1-STABLE). All ports/packages for 13 are build for 13.1.
> 
> graphics/drm-510-kmod/Makefile
> 
> ...


i downloadin 13.1 and check thank you/ is a lenovo x1 carbon th gen laptop.


----------



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

It is amazing that they have not fixed the bug  in 13.1 with the hwpstate_intel0 at boot.
anyone who doesn;t know to bypass it will jus give up.

Bug 2
#in FreeBSD 13.1 wifi scan is not detect my AP.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 24, 2022)

icinemagr said:


> i downloadin 13.1 and check


I forgot to mention that 13.0-RELEASE (-STABLE) is EoL.



icinemagr said:


> It is amazing that they have not fixed the bug in 13.1 with the hwpstate_intel0 at boot.


Fix is underway: PR hwpstate_intel  modern ThinkPads wedge under any kind of load or during boot, Comment 62



icinemagr said:


> #in FreeBSD 13.1 wifi scan is not detect my AP.


What hardware is the wifi device?


----------



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

sysctl net.wlan.devices 

iwm0


----------



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> I forgot to mention that 13.0-RELEASE (-STABEL) is EoL.
> 
> 
> Fix is underway: PR hwpstate_intel  modern ThinkPads wedge under any kind of load or during boot, Comment 62
> ...


iwm0
By the way now xorg is starting but now wi-fi )))))
I will try wifimgr after xfce install and i tell.


----------



## icinemagr (Sep 24, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> I forgot to mention that 13.0-RELEASE (-STABEL) is EoL.
> 
> 
> Fix is underway: PR hwpstate_intel  modern ThinkPads wedge under any kind of load or during boot, Comment 62
> ...


Everything is okey after freebsd-update, and ports fetch i install wifimgr and found my AP
Thank you


----------

